# Arma 2 anyone?



## dak (Dec 15, 2013)

Anyone play?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

??? What are you talking about?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> ??? What are you talking about?


Arma 2 Official Website

If it involved the UN and it was made for the PS3, I might consider it. Blue targets would be kinda fun.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Is that the Filipino 1911 maker?


----------



## dak (Dec 15, 2013)

It's a military sim, good for preppers mods


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It's a friggin' game that wastes your time and instills the wrong tactics for most real life scenarios.

If you want to play go out and play some paint ball games. it still won't teach you much but at least you might learn that you are dead faster than you think.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I used to drop a lot of quarters in the Asteroids game at the arcade and play a little COMBAT on the Atari 2400, have not played much in the last 30 years or so.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

My wife bought me a PS3 for Christmas a couple of years ago. 61 and still like my toys


----------



## dak (Dec 15, 2013)

PaulS said:


> It's a friggin' game that wastes your time and instills the wrong tactics for most real life scenarios.
> 
> If you want to play go out and play some paint ball games. it still won't teach you much but at least you might learn that you are dead faster than you think.


are you willing to hire me for some work?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

dak said:


> Anyone play?


nope not this one, but there is a also a awesome mod to it, it's a online zombie hunting survival game (I have forgotten what the mod is called but was very popular for a wile)

to your comments about relating games to prepping, for the love of god, universe and everything, computer games are NOT a training tool for preppers (there is 0 respawn points in real life, you die you die)

a few years ago, 2 games got the attention of the military (rambow 6, delta force black hawk down) but these days...

enjoy your games, currently I'm playing black ops2 from cod (it's screwed up, but has a good entertainment/time wasting value) but never ever confuse games with real life, or you will find yourself in a world of pain


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

inceptor said:


> My wife bought me a PS3 for Christmas a couple of years ago. 61 and still like my toys


 :ugeek: ::rambo::


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Tis true. The best part of Fallout 3 and Battlefield 3 is the fact if you get killed, that part of the game starts over. No redo's in real life.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> :ugeek: ::rambo::


Ain't it the truth :lol:


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Tis true. The best part of Fallout 3 and Battlefield 3 is the fact if you get killed, that part of the game starts over. No redo's in real life.


that's what I loved about black hawk down (its worth playing on the pc, the mission irine.... so f#%ked up, and most memorable moment in any fps game I have played) and you get shot in game, you die, no resporn but you can save it as you go....

it gave me a new found respect for delta and rangers involved in Somalia, and it's the only game I have ever seen made "close true" it's fiction, but the amount of work the development team put into it (the advertising was can you do any better) deserves a gold star or two


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> nope not this one, but there is a also a awesome mod to it, it's a online zombie hunting survival game (I have forgotten what the mod is called but was very popular for a wile)
> 
> to your comments about relating games to prepping, for the love of god, universe and everything, computer games are NOT a training tool for preppers (there is 0 respawn points in real life, you die you die)
> 
> ...


i remember what the mod is called now, dayZ, it's what made arma2 popular, was never credited as a quality game but sales went through the roof with that mod (privately written, and was going to be made into a full stand alone game) it's a "ultimate" zombie survival game


----------



## dak (Dec 15, 2013)

For arma 2, dayz especially, you could learn a little something about trading and that you can trusty no one.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

dak said:


> For arma 2, dayz especially, you could learn a little something about trading and that you can trusty no one.


yea don't trust anyone to start with lol

it was on my to get list, but fps games, I'm too into cod atm (I like the fast pace, and the storyline) and loved the game last of us (that will have to be the best zombie survival gave I have ever played, and has one ****ed up storyline, anyone with a ps3 i highly recommend it (and it may bring a tear to your eye socket)

but give me a c&c game or dawn of war game any day


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

dak said:


> Arma 2, Anyone play?


Yay.. 
I been playing it for years, check out my thread-
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/1203-pc-wargames-navigation-training-tools.html


----------



## dak (Dec 15, 2013)

I suggest to read the Bible than play this game tho


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Why can't you do both? I do.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Some of these new games can be very addictive. I have played some of them and if you aren't careful 1/2 your day can be gone in no time. I remember telling my son a few years ago that when the army sends him to South Korea there won't be any playing these games. Boy was I wrong it seems that is all they did, he said some of the South Korean Soldiers were very good at linking all their TVs together so that they could play each other all day long.


----------



## KCCO_CANADA (Jan 7, 2014)

dak said:


> Anyone play?


I play a little but starting to play the new dayz stand alone its amazing !


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I some times play solitaire on my laptop.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Before I go to bed I usually play a quick game of chess against the computer. Most of the time I win but occasionally the computer ties and rarely it wins. That usually means I am distracted by other things that I have to let go of before I hit the sack. After the game I meditate for up to 20 minutes and then - to bed.


----------

